# chest pain after running



## readyformore (Aug 12, 2008)

okay well i do my normal work outs and then i run at last with all the energy i have and everytime i do my left side of my chest and like kinda my back behind it also have like needle sharp pain... i did a estimate of my pulse and i got a 168...... (i watched a clock for 10 seconds and counted how many beats i felt and it was 28 then times it by 6 cuz i asume thats how you do it) also im only 18 so its not like im old or anything. i'm 6'3 and weigh 200 if that matters any =\
(i only ran like half a mile or so because it started hurting to much) 

*edit* o yeah and i tested my pulse off of my chest

thanks in advanced guys for your help =D


----------



## 2truSoldier (Aug 13, 2008)

Go see a doctor


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 13, 2008)

It doesnt matter how old you are.  Go see a doctor.  NOW.  Plenty of teenagers drop dead from heart attacks every year.


----------



## jaytc2003 (Aug 13, 2008)

168 isnt that bad, I often get that whilst running (im 33 about 6"3 and 220lbs)


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 13, 2008)

jaytc2003 said:


> 168 isnt that bad, I often get that whilst running (im 33 about 6"3 and 220lbs)



bpm's are just irrelevant in this case.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 13, 2008)

well im not sure if it makes a difference but i was running like probably 20-25 ft sprints back and forth stop running to just turn around everytime and also i remember last time i ran like constant on the street i did'nt get this pain ( i stretched, and did'nt stop running for a while that time) i guess ill go see a doctor then cuz i don't want to risk it being a upcoming heart attack at my age lol if its nothing from the doctor maybe its just my back ehh hope its nothing serious


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I have your stuff when you die?

Go see a doctor, but put me in your will first.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 14, 2008)

Lost Grizzly said:


> Can I have your stuff when you die?
> 
> Go see a doctor, but put me in your will first.



I feel kinda bad for laughing at that post



......

what if this guy never posts again?  OH shlt!

Hey readyformore please keep us posted!


----------



## readyformore (Aug 14, 2008)

lol im still here but yeah im def going to the doctor because when i woke up yesterday i was having this heartburn feeling and im still having it today... really needa go to the doctor about this one, may even go to the hospital if it continues by tommorow 

o yeah also ive been feeling really tired and such have a doctor's appointment for 2:15 tomorrow been having alot of chest pain with the heartburn and the top of my head keep's feeling like its going numb or something =(


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 14, 2008)

Hopefully it isn't your heart. Might be a hiatal hernia or possibly G.E.R.D. But better to get it checked out anyway...


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 14, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Hopefully it isn't your heart. Might be a hiatal hernia or possibly G.E.R.D. But better to get it checked out anyway...



Yea i was gonna say GERD after the last post.  Sometimes excessive exercises can make digestive stuff like that act up.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 14, 2008)

im REALLLY REALLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY starting to think its gerd.... my gf has that and she told me exactly how she felt and i feel the exact same and she said she gets pains when she runs also but she still run's. and the hiatal hernia is a good possibility since you can get it from substaining a injury to that area... i was in a accident on February 10th this year and i hit my left side really hard so it could be from that since i never really ran before... right now i feel all the stuff i said earlier + im starting to feel my chest like crush in as in like im benching 250 pounds and i rep out and need a spot cuz i tried to go to far and its just sitting on my chest for 2 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha i got a doctors appointment tomorrow so ill keep you guy's posted ( if you guys even care[wanna be in my will and whatnot]) haha


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 15, 2008)

well yes we care and want to be in your will so keep us posted so we can know when to expect the payout.  

Just kidding.  perhaps you strained a sternum muscle or the ligaments.  I've done this twice.  Once after doing dips on parallel bars that were two wide apart.  Keep us posted.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 15, 2008)

okay i went today and they gave me a test like a ekg or something like that and checked my heart and said everything was perfectly fine and the doctor said there's a 98% chance that its not my heart but i still have to see a cardiologist to make sure. i told her all my symtoms and asked whats the possibility of me having a hiatal hernia or G.E.R.D. and she said chance are VERY high, right now im on baby asprin 81mg, metropolol, and something for stomach acid i have to take at bedtime. She strictly told me that i cant weight lift or run or any type of exercise for that matter till i get my heart checked in a week. kinda sucks but i guess its good because i dont have to mow the yard for a week haha and also after i get my heart checked im going to go for my stomach and more than likely gonna have a cat scan or xray, they also said something about a tube down my throat but yeah... im cool off that haha


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 15, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Yea i was gonna say GERD after the last post.  Sometimes excessive exercises can make digestive stuff like that act up.



I have both. You get a hiatal hernia.... GERD shows it's evil little head. I got it in my 20s and thought it might be my heart as well. My doctor at the time figured out what it was(HH) and felt it was from lifting massive weight and wearing a weight training belt while lifting.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 15, 2008)

well im thinking the seat belt did it.. yeah my aunt has it along with asma and she doesnt take care of her self and is always going to the hospital for it ( she's overweight and eats whatever she wants) so if i am to eat right and all of that then i should be good? also how does it feel when you run with it?


----------

